# REPORT: Spree to Toronto for 4th Pick



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

The Star-Ledger is reporting this trade as of this morning:

TO TORONTO:
-----------------
L. Sprewell
((maybe the 9th pick))

TO NEW YORK:
------------------
J. Williams
L. Murray
E. Montross 
4th Pick


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

Let me reply to my own post there. The Knicks really want this trade badly, so all they're waiting for is the Raps to give the go and its done.


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

The maybe 9th pick I wrote there will now happen if the trade goes through. The Raps would then draft Mike Sweetney.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Read it in the Newark Star Ledger this morning. But why another pg? Is the Ford hype a smokescreen to take Bosh? The Knicks could use a young 6'11" guy with scoring and shot-blocking ability. Plus where does Vujanic fit if he ever comes to the Knicks?


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

i really hope that if we get the 4th pick we take bosh


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

yep I would love to get bosh and will spree gone we could plug bosh in at sf untill he gets bigger than move him to pf. Just imagine a line up of 

eisley
houton
bosh
dice
thomas

then use the 4.9 mid level to get a pg or a C we would cooking with all four burners


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JaeMurda</b>!
> yep I would love to get bosh and will spree gone we could plug bosh in at sf untill he gets bigger than move him to pf. Just imagine a line up of
> 
> eisley
> ...


No way Dice starts this season, he may never play again. He'll definitely never be what he once was.


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> 
> No way Dice starts this season, he may never play again. He'll definitely never be what he once was.


i agree........sad to say that dice may never play another meaningful game in the nba again a la Hill.... they just dunt wanna tell us knick fans yet


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I dont think Bosh can even play SF, maybe some back up minutes, but definetly not starting there.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Bosh is a 4. What Small forwards can he defend? Jefferson? no. Carter? no. Butler? no. Van Horn? YES LOL.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think it's a mistake for them to make that trade. You win by getting more value back, but don't they want to pick Ford? Ford might be there with the Bulls pick... Won't you think they should go on who they want to pick and where they think he will be left on the board?

-Petey


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

It would be cool if the Knicks got TJ Ford. Can you say Nate Archibald clone?


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I highly doubt Ford has even a shred of the overall scoring ability Tiny had.

Ford might be a decent scorer, but I doubt he becomes a premeire scoring PG anytime soon -- let alone leading the league like Nate did.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm not sure that the Raps would really want to do this trade. First of all, the #9 pick would definitely have to be a part of it, there is no maybe about it. But I'm just not sure how Spree and VC work together.
The Raptors have always prefered Carter as a SG and not a SF. And one of the problems with Sprewell in NY is that he has had to play the 3. So one of them would have to play that 3 spot that they don't want to.
I also completely disagree that if this trade goes through that the Raptors would chose Sweetney. If Kaman is there, they chose him. And if not they might flip the pick again in another trade. I'm not sure that Mike fits in with that team.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The raptors will definetly get a btetr offer than this.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

If the knicks get ford im gonna have to cheer for the Jazz. What the hell i dont want Ford. The knicks can get just as good (Well almost as good) a point guard in the secound round. Theres no good forwards or centers in the second round though so they should just stick with number nine and draft a big man and get over it


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

I hope this trade goes through, but im praying its to drat bosh. i think he has the potential to be a superstar in 2-3 yrs. I love Spree, but Bosh is enough to convince me of letting him go. Plus Williams will help with our rebounding, which is abother plus.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*I'm surprised ...*

I'm a huge Spree fan, and have to admit that I am surprised at how happy you all are to get rid of him.

Being based here in LA, each time I've seen Spree play, he's another Iverson, giving his all and carrying the team. In fact, I think he gives more to the team than Houston.

Just had to slip that in --- I am really surprised. BUT, on the other hand --- Spree playing with VC is GOOD for the Raptors and could possibly take some of the load off Spree and free him to concentrate on either scoring or defending, both of which he excels at.

Boy --- how quickly we forget.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I'd rather see Spree go because he has more value on (1) a contender and (2) at SG. Last season, he was still productive but he looked like he had lost half a step. He will still be productive this season as a bonafide quality veteran. The Knicks are better off moving him now, while his trade value is still high rather than wait until he is unmoveable. 

With or without Spree, the Knicks aren't a contender this year and they're better off looking for a younger, cheaper replacement.


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

And I, as a hardcore Raps fan, would love to see the
SpreeVince show.


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

Here is another article about this trade between the Raps and Knicks:

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/94517p-85698c.html


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

"Scott is no fool," one league official said. 

haha, i disagree


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

rofl... thats so funny :nah:


----------

